# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  Raspbian یا IOT?

## ali_72

سلام
دوستان با توجه به اینکه میخوام یه برنامه کاربردی برای رسبری بنویسم که با سخت افزار در ارتباطه.
شما استفاده از کدوم سیستم عامل رو ترجیح میدید؟

----------


## iamsabiloo

همیشه گنو لینوکس سیستم عامل های خوبی داشته
سیستم عامل raspbain خود بنیاد raspberry pi بسیار سیستم خوبی هست. با توجه به اینکه نسخه ای از debian 8 هست و به زودی ایمیج تازه ای بر مبنای debian 9 بیرون میدن.
البته گزینه های دیگه ای هم مثل اندروید و winddows IOT هم دارید، ولی به نظر من فعلا raspbain گزینه ایده آل تری هست.

----------

